# Review: 8Dio's Century Brass Ensemble



## bfreepro (Oct 9, 2018)

*8.5/10
"Century Brass is a very good library, but it’s note quite achieved greatness yet. The wealth of articulations and versatility, as well as the realism and detail captured in the recordings, are some of the highlights of Century Brass. These standout features are slightly marred by inconsistencies and bugs, but I have high hopes they will address these issues in the upcoming 2.0 update!"*

Full review here:https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2018/10/9/review-8dio-century-brass-ensemble


----------



## BeneJ (Oct 9, 2018)

I dislike the muffled close microphone positions provided in Century Brass Solo and Ensemble - but they sound great when set up to sound like they’re in a big hall. I agree that the speed knob is a poor interface decision. Cinesamples’ interfaces have great intelligent speed detection - maybe all the efficient systems are copywrited?

Muted articulations for every instrument!? Sold! Oh.. no muted legato? And mutes not actually included for every instrument?

Well, at least it contains plenty of good shorts and arcs.

3.8/5


----------

